# Patchouli and Lavender amounts per pound?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've got some new patchouli and bulgarian lavender. I'm wondering what is the least amount of these 2 EO's I can get away with? Is patchouli still strong at say, .5oz per pound? 

I want strong-smelling soap, am just trying to stretch out my oils as much as I can on these expensive ones.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you want to smell the patch or just using it to give the lavender more staying power? I do a patch/lavender mix where I want to smell the patch, and I use it at .35 oz per pound.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm soaping these scents seperately. For blends, yes, I would use either one at much lower concentrations, but I'm doing a plain patchouli and plain lavender. I've usually done both at around .75 opp, just wondering if I can go less and it still be strong? Can I seat either one with something else that will increase the scent value?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I soap both my Lav and Patch soaps using .5 oz ppo. All my customers think they are strong enough.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How much do you charge for a straight patch soap if you are using .5 PPO? The prices are down now, but nothing compared to what they were before the price hike. I have one store that sells my patch soap and they want it strong, I also charge them $2 an ounce for the soap. They sell the 6 ounce bars for $21.95.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wowsa! That's some expensive soap. But obviously, it sells, or they would never re-order.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

When you pay over $70 per pound or much more for Patchouli, you have to charge more. I have people who LOVE it or HATE it, but the ones that LOVE it will pay for it. And they want it strong. I use .5 oz min PPO. SOmetimes I add a bit of White Tea or Orange or Lavender to cut it down, but it is the Patchouli that folks want.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I had quit making patchouli soap when the price went so high. I hate having that much of my soaping money tied up into one scent so I just quit it. People do ask for it all the time though. I think it's gross, but hey, what do I know?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Right now I average out the prices of my soaps so the really cheap soaps are compensating for the expensive ones. I know at some point I may have to change this. So far I don't sell a huge amount of Patch and so far I haven't had any wholesale requests for this scent only. If I had a wholesale account wanting only patch I would have to charge more.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a guy wanting 20 bars of patchouli. I got it for about 44 dollars for 16 oz plus the shipping. Yes, I do normally average it out, but now all of the EO's I've been getting are pretty high so plan to go up about 50 cents just on those bars. I had quit making very many EO bars, mostly just fragrance and blends with litsea and orange but think my sales were affected. Heck, I used to sell plain old tea tree like hotcakes. So, I've decided I need to add them back in, but yes, they will be a little higher.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

On my more expensive bars, I reduced the weight and sell it at the same price.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've done that also....but people ask me why it's the same price when it's a smaller bar I make my castile soaps round and cut them thick so they do look large and don't get asked that question, but they are still about an ounce smaller.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Made Patchouli & Aloe this weekend for our body butter. A very nice mix.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I do a patch/lav/oakmoss blend that has been a top seller for me for years & years. The tiny bit of oakmoss makes a huge difference. I got the blend from Sherrie @ Bryr Patch. I think she calls it 70's Garden but I call it Secret Canyon. Oakmoss is hard to find anymore but WSP's Oakmoss FO is an acceptable sub. Also, a blend of clove/lav/patch/cinnamon is amazing & should be a great holiday soap. 

I've decreased the size of my bars, too, & gone up 25 cents a bar on my wholesale price. Also using more FOs & stretching the high priced EOs by blending with lower priced FOs. And using 40/42 lav instead of Bulgarian in the blends. Barb's lav/orange & honey/orange are big hits here.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

clove/lav/patch/cinnamon - that sounds interesting!

I'm doing a Vanilla PATCHOULI (That is how I label it... LOL) that is doing very well. I had not planned for the vanilla smell, but when debating the soap I wanted to do brown with a reverse cream swirl... so I added Vanilla FO to the patchouli and it really has been a hit and smells good.... even to me! LOL


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Jenny M said:


> Also, a blend of clove/lav/patch/cinnamon is amazing & should be a great holiday soap.


Can I ask the ratios or %'s? I have all of these eo's, but would have no idea how to combine them nor what to call the final product. If this is taboo, I'm sorry. It just sounds so amazing!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad to share. I've knocked my recipe down to 96 oz which gives me about a 6 oz bar after a good cure. 

Clove 2 oz 
Patchouli 1.2 oz
Lavender 1 oz
Cinnamon .2 oz

The idea for this scent came to from an art gallery owner who used this combo to scent his shop. He gave me a small bottle of the oils with nothing but the ingredients on the label & asked me to make a soap to match. It took a while to work it out. This is pretty close, I think.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Jenny.


----------

